# Sapphire Select Club Promotions Thread



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 11, 2012)

*All those who have a Sapphire Product might have already registered at Sapphire Select Club. Or those who haven't, go about it fast. Because free promotions are waiting for Gold Members* 
*www.sapphireselectclub.com/

So lets discuss about those promotions here and whether someone should spend his Credits on them! All updated promotions will be listed here.

First for those who are wondering what are these promotions all about,


> *Free Stuff for Special People*
> 
> When you upgrade your membership to Gold status, you have access to the free promotions offered on this page. Check back often, because we update the cool apps and gifts available frequently.
> 
> ...



So bring your queries about new promotions or update us on your experience of using a particular promotion!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 11, 2012)

*Closed Promotions -*

*Current Promotions -*

*SSC Gold Member Giveaway: 100 codes for DiRT3!*


> We’re giving away 100 codes redeemable for DiRT3 for PC to SSC Gold members starting Thursday, March 22! All Gold members who have opted in to our emails are automatically entered.  If you’re not a Gold member yet or haven't opted in to get our emails, then do so here by 11:59pm EST Wednesday, March 21 and you’re automatically qualified!



*Upcoming Promotions -*

*Get Back to Karkand DLC for free with the purchase of Battlefield™ 3!*


> Get the Back to Karkand expansion pack FREE when you purchase Battlefield 3 on Origin! Featuring new vehicles, achievements/trophies, as well as classic BF2 maps and weapons revisited and more. IMPORTANT NOTE: This offer is valid on new purchases of BF3 for PC only. It is not valid on existing installations of BF3.



*Contests -*


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2012)

JAs, the link isn't opening.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah cilus, its seems to be down at the moment. try after sometime.

BTW downloaded drivercleaner!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 11, 2012)

received silver membership


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2012)

Registered Gold Membership.
Waiting for something exciting.


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

Registered Gold member. The only promotion I have utilized so far is the BFBC2 and Vietnam expansion for free via Origin.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> received silver membership



sammy registered your card?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 11, 2012)

yup. registered. validated account & when i logged in, all i get is silver. maybe cause my GPU cost only 5k compared to 10-15k GPUs all other are having.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice offers i wish msi also had something like that


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> yup. registered. validated account & when i logged in, all i get is silver. maybe cause my GPU cost only 5k compared to 10-15k GPUs all other are having.



no. if you registered your gpu it should appear as gold membership. contact the admin here -
admin@sapphireselectclub.com
from the email you registered there. 

i too was facing problem with my registration. i had the serial number but in addition they asked for identification number which was written on the gold card that comes with gpu. but i didn't had any such number. 
contacted them and the admin replied within 5 minutes -


> Sorry to hear you’re having trouble. Can you please send us the following then we can investigate the issue?
> 
> Picture of one of the following:
> >graphics card, showing the serial number sticker
> ...



i send them the link to my unlock thread  and also pic of box and got this after an hour or so -


> Dear Jaskanwar,
> 
> Your product has been registered.
> Please check your account.
> ...



so go ahead sammy

BTW new promotion coming up -

*Get one of 500 codes for Orcs Must Die! (Europe & Middle East only)*


> Coming soon for SSC Gold members, Orcs Must Die! is praised as fun and unique. As a powerful War Mage with dozens of deadly weapons, spells, and traps at your fingertips, defend twenty-four fortresses from a rampaging mob of beastly enemies, including ogres, hellbats, and of course, a whole bunch of ugly orcs. IMPORTANT NOTE: This promotion is available for residents of Europe & Middle Eastern countries ONLY.



so sad not for us


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks Jassy. sending him a mail


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> thanks Jassy. sending him a mail



good, and do tell us what he says.


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no. if you registered your gpu it should appear as gold membership. contact the admin here -
> admin@sapphireselectclub.com
> from the email you registered there.
> 
> ...




Not a new promotion, it has been relaunched.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not a new promotion, it has been relaunched.



was this first available for everyone?


----------



## Alok (Jan 12, 2012)

^Why look back ? Stick for now and next.


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> was this first available for everyone?




Nah, Europe & Middle East only.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> good, and do tell us what he says.



his reply


> Hello,
> 
> Your account is not a Gold account as it does not have any cards registered to it.
> 
> ...



i registered but for some reason maybe registration failed. will do it again. else will ask him to do it for me.

ok tried to register again & now it showing as Gold.

@jassy, i have 5 promo credits. so if i click on a promo i'll end up spending all 5 or just 1?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything exciting up?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2012)

guys I have HD5770 card of sapphire.
Is there any way i can see my card serial no other than opening my cabinet & also I lost the box of the card..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

nope. if you have a digi cam, try to zoom in on the serial & take a pic.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2012)

*Get one of 1,000 copies of Drivercleaner and fix your OS!*
*ITS CLOSED*



Kola2842 said:


> ^Why look back ? Stick for now and next.



yes you are right. will keep this thread updated. 



Sam said:


> his reply
> 
> 
> i registered but for some reason maybe registration failed. will do it again. else will ask him to do it for me.
> ...



congrats 

and it will consume 1 credit. 



comp@ddict said:


> Anything exciting up?



will keep it updated. so check back often


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ thanks jassy. will use it later when a new promo is up.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2012)

you are welcome sammy. you get 5 credits every year but cant use previous ones next year.

BTW guys i got promo code for *Get Back to Karkand DLC for free with the purchase of Battlefield™ 3*. 
i dont need it and if anybody needs it can pm me. its valid till April 30, 2012.
and for using it you need to do this -


> Follow these steps to redeem your code:
> 
> 1. Go to Origin and add the PC downloadable version of Battlefield 3™ to your order.
> 
> ...



given away!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2012)

Got my registered as Gold Member


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

for our europe and middle east buddies (if any ), [Get one of 500 codes for Orcs Must Die! (Europe & Middle East only)] is active!


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 18, 2012)

Registered as gold member . Hoping for good promos.


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2012)

Lets hope for BF3 some time down the line.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2012)

Get one of 500 codes for Orcs Must Die! (Europe & Middle East only) - CLOSED

BTW another disappointment for us - 

*Enter to win 1 of 2 HD 7970 graphics cards! (Canada, Member States of the European Union, Malaysia and the USA)*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Enter to win 1 of 2 HD 7970 graphics cards! (Canada, Member States of the European Union, Malaysia and the USA)*



 angry after seeing the msg on Javascript popup


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

*Get one of 800 copies of Drivercleaner and fix your OS!*
*Get Back to Karkand DLC for free with the purchase of Battlefield™ 3!*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

*Get one of 1000 copies of Unstoppable Gorg*


*Power UP with Dual Graphics!*


> Get a gaming performance boost when you need it – enter to win an AMD A6 APU, SAPPHIRE A75 mainboard, and SAPPHIRE HD 6670 low profile graphics card!





> Contest open to residents of Canada, the Member States of the European Union, Malaysia, Switzerland, and the USA. Contest closes at 11:59pm EST Thursday, March 8, 2012.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Unstoppable Gorg has stopped.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

i think i was late in updating 
(but i got the steam key at around 8:30pm yesterday!!)

skud dont worry, they repeat some promotions too. 

BTW when i asked them about contests not available for Indian Community,


> Hello Jaskanwar,
> 
> Every country has specific laws that companies need to comply with in order to run certain types of contests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

*Get Back to Karkand DLC for free with the purchase of Battlefield™ 3!*


> Get the Back to Karkand expansion pack FREE when you purchase Battlefield 3 on Origin! Featuring new vehicles, achievements/trophies, as well as classic BF2 maps and weapons revisited and more. IMPORTANT NOTE: This offer is valid on new purchases of BF3 for PC only. It is not valid on existing installations of BF3.



*Manic Monday Contest on SAPPHIRE's Facebook page: Win 1 of 15 codes for BF3!*


> Is it just another hard Monday for you? Like us on Facebook, go to our Manic Monday contest tab and get a chance to win one of 15 Battlefield 3 FULL game codes. Spread the word to all Monday haters!



is that maniac fb page showing something?


----------



## Skud (Feb 27, 2012)

Nah...


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Upcoming:



> *SSC Gold Member Giveaway: 100 codes for DiRT3!*
> We’re giving away 100 codes redeemable for DiRT3 for PC to SSC Gold members starting Thursday, March 22! All Gold members who have opted in to our emails are automatically entered.  If you’re not a Gold member yet or haven't opted in to get our emails, then do so here by 11:59pm EST Wednesday, March 21 and you’re automatically qualified!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for the info. subscribed to their email service.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for updating skud. actually these days my whole pc time is going to TF2.


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

I can imagine, you are enjoying some Steamy moments.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 2, 2012)

Got a mail with "RaiderZ Closed Beta Key & Bonus In-Game Weapon Pack!" .... hehe


----------



## Skud (Aug 2, 2012)

I got one too, but missed BF3.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ Did u won any contests Skud?


----------



## Skud (Aug 2, 2012)

Got BFBC2 & Vietnam expansion earlier.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> yup. registered. validated account & when i logged in, all i get is silver. maybe cause my GPU cost only 5k compared to 10-15k GPUs all other are having.



my gpu (6770) cost rs 6200 and i still got a gold membership
you probably registered your card much later after purchasing it (you have to register within one month!)


----------

